# Nabend allerseits



## jado (14 März 2008)

So dann hab ich mich doch auch mal angemeldet.

Mal schauen was hier so abgeht. Einige bekannte Namen hab ich ja schon gelesen! 

Hoffe wir haben recht viel Spaß zusammen!


----------



## Katzun (14 März 2008)

na so langsam trudelt ja das ganze hc-bb team ein:thumbup:

herzlich willkommen jado wünsche dir viel spaß bei uns und hoffe du bist net mit leeren händen gekommen:3dlookup:

grüße,

katzun


----------



## Keeper_2 (14 März 2008)

auch von mir ein Willkommen und viel Spaß auf CB !


----------



## AMUN (15 März 2008)

Hallo jado,

ich freue mich das auch du uns gefunden hast und heiße dich willkommen in unserer schnuckeligen runde... 

Have fun

Grüße
Amun


----------



## DerVinsi (15 März 2008)

Tach auch Jado, altes Haus!!:3djumping:


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (15 März 2008)

jado schrieb:


> Einige bekannte Namen hab ich ja schon gelesen!



Du auch? Ich sehe immer mehr die sich hier anmelden! 

Liebe Grüße Jado!
Tobi

PS: bekommt ihr auch Geld vom Muli und Amun für eine Anmeldung?


----------



## Tokko (15 März 2008)

Herzlich Willkommen.

Viel Spaß bei uns.
Tokko


----------



## Cappy (16 März 2008)

Herzlich Willkommen jado wünsche dir viel Spaß hier :3dthumbup:

Gruß
Cappy


----------



## Muli (16 März 2008)

Tobi.Borsti schrieb:


> PS: bekommt ihr auch Geld vom Muli und Amun für eine Anmeldung?



Ja sicher ... dass soll sich ja auch lohnen für die schönen Neuzugänge! Komisch nur, dass sich das erst so spät rumgesprochen hat 

Aber auch dich heiße ich hier herzlich Willkommen und der Blankscheck ist natürlich schon auf dem Weg 


Lieben Gruß und viel Spaß, Muli


----------

